# Battery Grip for D3100



## arian29 (Mar 15, 2012)

Should i go for this? ot maybe just buy another el14 battery and replace the 1st one when its out ? or is there a better option 
See Link >> Vertical Battery Grip Holder for Nikon D3100 EN-EL14 | eBay


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 15, 2012)

If you are happy with the grip then I dont think you need to buy.
Buying another battery should be enough for most


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 15, 2012)

I dont know whats the exact use of those cumbersome battery grips(I know basic uses although  )....i would just get a spare battery


----------

